

"Monty" Widenius on Oracle and MySQL - yungchin
http://monty-says.blogspot.com/2009/04/to-be-free-or-not-to-be-free.html

======
yungchin
An excerpt:

"The biggest threat to MySQL future is not Oracle per se, but that the MySQL
talent at Sun will spread like the wind and go to a lot of different companies
which will set the MySQL development and support back years.

I would not like to see this happen and I am doing everything I can do to keep
this talent pool together (after all, most of them are long time personal
friends of mine). I am prepared to hire or find a good home (either at Monty
Program Ab or close to it) for all core MySQL personnel."

